# ما المقصود ب ul - fm



## eehaboo (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو المساعدة بوضوح...


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

بوضوح
الـ UL
ده اختصار لاسم معمل لاختباء الاداء
Underwriters Laboratories
و ده موقعهم
http://www.ul.com/global/eng/pages/offerings/perspectives/consumer/​ 
و الـ FM
ده اختصار لـ Factory Mutual 
A major insurance agency who has established stringent guidelines for maximum construction integrity as it relates to fire and environmental hazards. Their specifications have become industry standards.​ 
http://www.fmglobal.com/page.aspx?id=50000000

اى انها شهادات مثل الايزو
و الهدف من UL/FM هو التأكد من ان المنتج مطابق للمواصفات القياسية​


----------



## محب الحرمين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

Fm 
اختصار
factory mutual


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> fm
> اختصار
> factory mutual


 
ههههه سبقتك يا محب الحرمين :84:


----------



## محب الحرمين (31 ديسمبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> ههههه سبقتك يا محب الحرمين :84:



والله يا باشا انا مظهرش عندي غير كلامك عن يو ال ووقف الكلام عند اف ام فقلت اكمل وانت كلك بركة ودايما سباق وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed mech (31 ديسمبر 2010)

محب الحرمين قال:


> والله يا باشا انا مظهرش عندي غير كلامك عن يو ال ووقف الكلام عند اف ام فقلت اكمل وانت كلك بركة ودايما سباق وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك


 
دنا بعكسك بس :20:
انا عملت نص المشاركة و كنت لسه مكملتهاش و خفت تتمسح منى فأضفتها و قلت ارجع اكملها
بارك الله فيك و فى جهودك :16:


----------



## eehaboo (31 ديسمبر 2010)

يا سلام يا اساتذة شكرا جزيلا لتكرمكم بالاجابة وجزاكم خيرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (1 يناير 2011)

الف شكر لكل المهندسين على هذه المعلومات


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (1 يناير 2011)

الشكر لكل من ساهم 
أرجو الرجوع للآشري 1998 فاندامنتالز و ح تلاقي كل المرجعيات اختصارا و تفصيلا - اللغة يا كرام مهمة جدا 
وفقكم الله


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الشكر لكل من ساهم
> أرجو الرجوع للآشري 1998 فاندامنتالز و ح تلاقي كل المرجعيات اختصارا و تفصيلا - اللغة يا كرام مهمة جدا
> وفقكم الله


 
حاضر يا أيها الأستاذ الفاضل


----------



## mohamed mech (1 يناير 2011)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> الشكر لكل من ساهم
> أرجو الرجوع للآشري 1998 فاندامنتالز و ح تلاقي كل المرجعيات اختصارا و تفصيلا - اللغة يا كرام مهمة جدا
> وفقكم الله


 
fm غير موجود فى الصفحتين الاخرتين من كتاب
 ashrae fandamentals -*
codes and standards
يا استاذ صبرى؟
*​*
*


----------



## محمد الزناتى (1 نوفمبر 2011)

عوزين كتب بالعربى عن صيانة التكييف هل من مفيد


----------



## م شهاب (1 نوفمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ul and fm هي شهادات اختبار خاصة بمضخات الحريق 
وحتى تحصل اي مضخة حريق على الشهادات المذكورة يجب ان تححق شروط معينة 
الرجاء الاطلاع على المرفق


----------



## م شهاب (1 نوفمبر 2011)

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/uploaded2009/301539_11320149526.zip
الرابط


----------



## محمد العطفي (24 نوفمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم جميعا


----------

